# Matt Serra: GSP is a pathetic liar



## MrPasty (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey gang,

I caught up with UFC welterweight champion Matt Serra this morning to get his feedback on the comments GSP made last week. He doesn't take it lightly if you know what I mean.

Check it out at UFC blog for latest news, videos, results, betting odds, fighter interviews and MMA rumors - UFCmania.com

Or directly at Exclusive Serra on GSP: ‘Hit the road Frenchy’ at UFC blog for latest news, videos, results, betting odds, fighter interviews and MMA rumors - UFCmania.com



Article said:


> Last week we posted an audio clip from an interview featuring former UFC welterweight champion Georges “Rush” St. Pierre as he weighed in on his upset loss to Matt “The Terror” Serra at UFC 69 last month.
> 
> Usually the picture of class, GSP was uncharacteristically shallow in explaining his defeat. Not only did he claim to have still been injured, he also revealed that he trained for a paltry two weeks and was uncomfortable with his training camp.
> 
> ...





Matt Serra said:


> “Georges St. Pierre is a pathetic liar. He stood up after the fight like a man and admitted he got beat. Now this bullshit? How do you do a total 180? It’s so disheartening. I earned this. I worked my friggin’ ass off for this fight. All I did was give him respect and now he wants to save face by shitting on me? All I heard before the fight was how he was going to train like he never trained before and that he had to be absolutely perfect, and now he says he didn’t train. So which is it? Are you a liar now or a liar then? Everything is a cliché with this guy. Stop reading from the script for once and speak from the heart.
> 
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, he’s a good, talented fighter but he got beat. I know it’s hard for his camp to believe that Superman lost, but he did. Now they want to say it’s because he wasn’t in shape? If he wasn’t in shape he wouldn’t have been able to go five rounds but he didn’t even last three minutes so I don’t want to hear it. Maybe it’s his entourage — he’s led around by a bunch of morons, well except for his kickboxing coach that guy gets it. But the rest of them they got him convinced he’s a God. He must be a mental midget, which makes us about even since I’m a physical midget. Hey what can I say, I wasn’t blessed with height.
> ...


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

You beat me to it, that is crazy stuff man. I love Serra's reply. GSP contradicts himself too much and here's living proof.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I cant get on the website for some reason....


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Whatever. GSP is still my favorite fighter and i don't really care what he said. I don't like though how Matt Serra is basking in the glory of his newly crowned WW title. He seems so full of himself. I've never see anyone do that except him


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

nah man gsp only trained for like 2 weeks for his title defence aaginst serra, thats horribly pathetic


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What kind of commens did GSP make? link please?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah wtf, am I in bizarro world? What the hell is going on here?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

something about only having 2 weeks to train, he was injured and he underestimated matt serra and took him lightly.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> serra better keep his mouth shut cause he is more pathetic than GSP


BS guys, Serra's only replying through emotion right now. All he's done is give GSP much love and respect which is what he thought GSP was all about instead of telling everyone what they want to hear. Look at GSP's interviews, he thinks what the fan-fav might say, he responds. Now all of it is starting to cross paths.

Wouldn't you be pissed if you trained your *ss off, and someone with more authority and more fan power just writes it off? It was hard enough for 98% of the population to count Serra out in the first place (including myself) so he finally wins thinking he's going to get the respect he deserves and there's someone out there pulling you back to square one because he's a fan fav? Not to mention, GSP is the last person that Serra or any of us would say something like that... I don't think GSP meant anything harsh by it, but he's pulling a "cooler" Tim Syliva, and because he's not Tim, he shouldn't be called out on it? BS.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rush is gonna kill him!!!!!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I cant get on the website for some reason....


I'm having the same issue as well


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

It won't let me copy/paste the article from there, as soon as I try, my browser starts freezing up.

Here's the quote though:
_"Georges St. Pierre is a pathetic liar. He stood up after the fight like a man and admitted he got beat. Now this bullshit? How do you do a total 180? It’s so disheartening. I earned this. I worked my friggin’ ass off for this fight. All I did was give him respect and now he wants to save face by shitting on me? All I heard before the fight was how he was going to train like he never trained before and that he had to be absolutely perfect, and now he says he didn’t train. So which is it? Are you a liar now or a liar then? Everything is a cliché with this guy. Stop reading from the script for once and speak from the heart._
_Don’t get me wrong, he’s a good, talented fighter but he got beat. I know it’s hard for his camp to believe that Superman lost, but he did. Now they want to say it’s because he wasn’t in shape? If he wasn’t in shape he wouldn’t have been able to go five rounds but he didn’t even last three minutes so I don’t want to hear it. Maybe it’s his entourage — he’s led around by a bunch of morons, well except for his kickboxing coach that guy gets it. But the rest of them they got him convinced he’s a God. He must be a mental midget, which makes us about even since I’m a physical midget. Hey what can I say, I wasn’t blessed with height._
_Anyway, for a guy who preaches honor and character, he sure isn’t showing any. I miss the old GSP. I was just as big a fan of his as everyone else. Where is he? You know, that guy who was everything Matt Hughes wasn’t. That makes it even worse. We already knew Matt Hughes was an asshole but Georges was supposed to be one of the good guys. Now we see what he’s really made of. He was calling me his friend before the fight and now all of the sudden I was never anything more than an acquaintance. Well **** you, I don’t want to be your friend. Hit the road Frenchy."_


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"well **** you, hit the road frenchy"

hahaha

i agree with serra, gsp shoudlent be acting like this


----------



## MrPasty (Feb 18, 2007)

joppp said:


> What kind of commens did GSP make? link please?


The original GSP interview:

http://qml.quiettouch.com/files/radio/fan590/hotaudio/georgestpierre-ts-20070510.mp3


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> It won't let me copy/paste the article from there, as soon as I try, my browser starts freezing up.
> 
> Here's the quote though:
> _"Georges St. Pierre is a pathetic liar. He stood up after the fight like a man and admitted he got beat. Now this bullshit? How do you do a total 180? It’s so disheartening. I earned this. I worked my friggin’ ass off for this fight. All I did was give him respect and now he wants to save face by shitting on me? All I heard before the fight was how he was going to train like he never trained before and that he had to be absolutely perfect, and now he says he didn’t train. So which is it? Are you a liar now or a liar then? Everything is a cliché with this guy. Stop reading from the script for once and speak from the heart._
> ...


Wow, I gotta respect a man who speaks his mind.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hehe... Matt Serra: Well f**k you, I don’t want to be your friend. Hit the road Frenchy. :cheeky4: Also the part about his height and GSP being a mental midget was hilarious  

Now THAT'S a bashing someones balls... gotta repect Serras mouth; it's HUGE


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm having the same issue as well


Well...you dont live too far from me. Maybe thats it?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> It won't let me copy/paste the article from there, as soon as I try, my browser starts freezing up.
> 
> Here's the quote though:
> _"Georges St. Pierre is a pathetic liar. He stood up after the fight like a man and admitted he got beat. Now this bullshit? How do you do a total 180? It’s so disheartening. I earned this. I worked my friggin’ ass off for this fight. All I did was give him respect and now he wants to save face by shitting on me? All I heard before the fight was how he was going to train like he never trained before and that he had to be absolutely perfect, and now he says he didn’t train. So which is it? Are you a liar now or a liar then? Everything is a cliché with this guy. Stop reading from the script for once and speak from the heart._
> ...


MMM.... Yeah Rush is DEFINITLEY going to kill him!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I ve been thinkin about this. GSP was all about Serra being a good guy, this and that, and how they'll be friends, and how he hated fighting friends. 
Could that be part of the reason he lost to Matt Serra? Maybe GSP is a softy.... 
But now....Now its on. If Serra gets GSP to dislike him (in all likelyhood, he will), he is toast.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

hit the road frenchy? thats kinda funny
what needs to happen is a rematch. this hughes vs. Serra fight is complete bullshit. Hughes beat Chris Lytle, since when does that get you a title shot? The UFC wants to set up a gsp and hughes 3 because it will be a decent draw and i understand that but i think that the gsp/kos winner deserves a shot and hughes should have to beat someone solid like diego to get another shot. that my opinion


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

at least he blamed himself. I know exactly what GSP is talking about when everybody says he's the best and he beleived it. It can make a person very over confident. Just like when tim sylvia though he was going to KO randy with an injured knee. 

I know this loss will motivate GSP! Koscheck is in for a beatdown!


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah it's crazy but you gotta admit, this bad blood is kinda sweet. How pumped will Dana be to hear this? Serra/GSP II will get pumped without any effort and actually sounds more entertaining than Hughes/Serra, Hughes/GSP.


----------



## Pierre Roujier (Apr 18, 2007)

*Sadly we get to talk about it for a long time*

Sadly, as this sport gets more and more huge, and these guys get more and more popular, like a movie star, everything they say is going to go out there and get interpreted in many ways. Weather GSP is pulling a Sylvia, or weather Matt finally has a chance to ramble on and on about every little thing to a captive audience.... we won't get to see this rematch for some time to come. The fight was short and to the point...not much recovery time needed...I think Matt should have to scrap sooner than the Matt Hughes fight to show all he deserves to be there. And in the meantime, he should stop talking for a bit... i think GSP needs to shhhh.. for awhile too and find his edge in action and not words... he has a big task in Koschek and should save his energy. Serra, too much marketing going on. He said, I said, boo hoo... starting to look like a storyline in the WWE. Back to the action.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> Yeah it's crazy but you gotta admit, this bad blood is kinda sweet. How pumped will Dana be to hear this? Serra/GSP II will get pumped without any effort and actually sounds more entertaining than Hughes/Serra, Hughes/GSP.


Yea, these guys never have bad blood and now serra has bad blood with both hughes and st.pierre. This sets up some good fights.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm disappointed that Georges would say anything like that, because that's not who he is. I can understand why Serra would be upset by Georges comments, but I don't think that saying 'Hit the road Frenchy' is entirely called for.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Pierre Roujier said:


> Sadly, as this sport gets more and more huge, and these guys get more and more popular, like a movie star, everything they say is going to go out there and get interpreted in many ways. Weather GSP is pulling a Sylvia, or weather Matt finally has a chance to ramble on and on about every little thing to a captive audience.... we won't get to see this rematch for some time to come. The fight was short and to the point...not much recovery time needed...I think Matt should have to scrap sooner than the Matt Hughes fight to show all he deserves to be there. And in the meantime, he should stop talking for a bit... i think GSP needs to shhhh.. for awhile too and find his edge in action and not words... he has a big task in Koschek and should save his energy. Serra, too much marketing going on. He said, I said, boo hoo... starting to look like a storyline in the WWE. Back to the action.


i like the drama, makes the fight more interesting. but you are definately right about gsp needing to worry more about KOS than Serra. That is a huge test and if he sleeps on KOS, i am sure KOS would be more than glad to steal the upset win on him and get his title shot.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> serra better keep his mouth shut cause he is more pathetic than GSP


what you gonna do?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*Thanks Dana!*

wow...can't I wait for the re-match. I expect to see this rematch by mid-2008:thumbsup: 
Thanks to TUF 6 and Dana White for putting the WW belt in the freezer


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

1. GSP should'nt say stuff like that. Dont make excuses.
2. If its the truth, he was not 100% and he took the fight because it was Matt Serra and he thought it was an easy fight, than I'm glad GSP loss, lesson learned.

As much as I love GSP, and looking forward to see him return. I have to side with Matt Sera on this.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

1st off, none of you had a problem with what GSP said until Serra talked his trash. 2nd, I don't think that GSP said anything that should have Serra acting like the cry baby that he is. GSP is being critical of his own performance and training for that fight. I just think that this is an attemp for Serra to try and stay in the spotlight as long as he can. 

Personally I'd love to see GSP beat the living sh*t out of him for trying to make him look like a piece of sh*t to all of his fans. 

Damn I hate that sh*t.

And it's sad to see all of you just jump right on along with him. Let GSP admit his mistakes without being crucified.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Serra has every right to be pissed off. When GSP says before the fight, "I will train like I've never trained before," and again after the fight, "Serra beat me fair and square," you can't do a complete 180 a few weeks later. I'd be pissed too. 

What Serra needs to do is just hold the belt up and smile. :laugh:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This is like the bizarro world. A few weeks ago Matt was saying GSP and Chris Lytle were guys he would like to go have a beer with! Now Serra is talking like GSP is Matt Hughes. Weird! 

I can see why Serra would get offended! Saying his training was fine and that he didn't underestimate Serra. Now he says he only trained for two weeks and he took Serra lightly. You expect that kind of contradiction from Tito Ortiz.:thumbsdown:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I just think that this is an attemp for Serra to try and stay in the spotlight as long as he can.


Wait...isn't Serra gonna be a TUF coach...and isn't he gonna fight Matt Hughes...and isn't he the reigning WW Champ?

So the spotlight isn't going anywhere. Serra's got a legitimate beef. You can't be talking all this kinda crap before a fight and not follow through. He called GSP out for lying, which is exactly what GSP did. How is he doing anything wrong? :dunno:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

The thing is, I'm swinging off GSP's nuts so much I wouldn't have even noticed the contradiction until Serra mentioned it. Then its like "Hey, Serra's kinda right, GSP does do that kinda junk." 

He pointed out some obvious things and backed them up so it was an easy way to win me over. Personally, if I were to jump in Serra's shoes, I'd feel pretty hurt right now, sux to have someone you respect and admire stab you in the back, even if it's a little needle. Did GSP mean to offend Serra? I don't think so, I just think he got caught up in a little web of pleasing everyone around him with how he promotes himself and Serra got caught with the sword's edge instead of the handle this time.

Was Serra wrong for responding like this though? No way man, Serra speaks the truth whenever, however a little emotional this time, but truthful at that. You can tell Serra follows "character" strongly in people and would only say something if he felt that something should be aknowledged or called out, not to be that bad guy that starts sh*t.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm disappointed that Georges would say anything like that, because *that's not who he is*. I can understand why Serra would be upset by Georges comments, but I don't think that saying 'Hit the road Frenchy' is entirely called for.


How exactly do you know that? Maybe that is who he is and hes just a phoney publicly. You can never really no someone just by watching their interviews and stuff.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm really surprised at GSP. It really isn't like him to say sh1t like that. Maybe his team or someone else is feeding him stuff like that. He's usually a pretty respectful fighter. bizzaro world is right.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> serra better keep his mouth shut cause he is more pathetic than GSP


Exactly first he was like GSP is going to be a challenge and then when he beat him he has been doing nothing but talking shit and I hope Matt Hughes or GSP come looking for him so they can beat him.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

serra has the right to be offended, gsp told us he was training the hardest ever before the fight so he looked like a class act, then he loses and decides to tell the truth about what he really did which was train for 2 ****ing weeks.

matt serra has the right too say the things he does.

he says what he thinks and he always has, he almost always right.

dont knock on serra guys he's 100% right here


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Martial artists mantra is supposed to be mutual respect. What is going on here? These guys are all turning into trash talkers. I'm starting to see what a truly amazing guy Randy Couture really is. You don't hear that kind of stuff from him.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> Martial artists mantra is supposed to be mutual respect. What is going on here? These guys are all turning into trash talkers. I'm starting to see what a truly amazing guy Randy Couture really is. You don't hear that kind of stuff from him.


Ya he is one of the nicest guys...I really like the way he has respect for everyone


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr. Mayhem said:


> Ya he is one of the nicest guys...I really like the way he has respect for everyone


I think Mirko is like that too but not sure I would use the word nice with him. Although have you seen the video of him on Youtube punking the Pride announcer with Bas? First time I've seen him crack a smile. It's priceless.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> Martial artists mantra is supposed to be mutual respect. What is going on here? These guys are all turning into trash talkers. I'm starting to see what a truly amazing guy Randy Couture really is. You don't hear that kind of stuff from him.


Its sad but this disrespect of opponents is more and more common. In this situation I think serra is reacting emotionally to something that he feels is a disrespectful act by GSP.

The worst recently I've seen was the Karo interview where he basically said that the only time he ever lost was because he was robbed. 

These are proffesional fighters. If you win be happy about it especially if for a title. If you lose be gutted but don't make excuses.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not doubting Serra's ability but he won a tournament of losers in the ufc. Karo meanwhile has been winning and putting on shows every ufc only to never get a title shot. Top competition should fight top competition. If not guys don't prepare the same. I think that coupled with alot of guys being underrated leads to this trend of upsets. No champions or top contenders should be spoonfed oponents. This is pro sport now right?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Well **** you, I don’t want to be your friend. Hit the road Frenchy.”

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I am trying to understand what happened with GSP I think he was legitametaly trainging his hardest for Serra, then he hurt his knee and the fight was postponed for what two three months, I am too lazy to look it up. GSP comes back from his injury and it not 100% and cannot train as hard but he thinks "hey this is matt serra he ain't no matt hughes and everyone tells me I am great, I mean Dana White is never wrong":cheeky4:...blah blah So he trains lightly for two weeks and then loses. So he took Serra lightly, he admits it and it pisses of Serra, not surprising seeing how he trained his ass off, learned to be a better striker and guess he won. Serra is also stinging because GSP is saying, like tim sylvia did right after losing to Randy, I was injured that is why I lost. Difference is GSP waited a little while. Furthermore, we will see how good GSP is if he comes back from this and whoops Kos's ass or will he think he is an amatuer wrestler I can beat him. Also, Serra has issued with Matt Hughes since at least TUF 4 he said he was like a big high school jock, tie into also that Pat Miltech(sp?) hates the Gracie's and thinks their way of fighting is dumb umm hello Serra is a Gracie trained fighter-so that heat is built in. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Also, Serra has issued with Matt Hughes since at least TUF 4 he said he was like a big high school jock


 what probably hurts serra is that when the issues came out on TUF 4 it was cos Hughes was acting like a jerk to GSP. Serra respected GSP and thought that Hughes was being an ass and didn't shy away from saying it. Now GSP totally shows disrespect for Serra.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> How exactly do you know that? Maybe that is who he is and hes just a phoney publicly. You can never really no someone just by watching their interviews and stuff.


I get what you're saying, but Georges just doesn't strike me as the kind of guy that would act one way and be another. It's a lot of work to put up a facade, it's so much easier to just be yourself. 

I'm not saying it's impossible because stranger things have happened, but to suggest he's a phony because we finally see him say something negative about someone is a little absurd. Everyone can be frustrated, anyone can be an asshole. This entire situation has been blown out proportion by the media and fans.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a business. Does GSP look good losing to Serra? Hell no, but like Matt said he's trying to save face and still seem like dominant fighter he can be.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

so much hate in the welterweight division but isnt it ****n great,


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol @ the radio show host saying "I've been watching MMA for the last few years" yet he believed it was Rich Franklin was the last person to beat Georges St. Pierre.:laugh:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I think GSP was just tired from banging Rachelle Leah during the UFC all access prior to the fight. I could swear there was something going on there.:thumbsup: And seriously, who could blame him?:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

if you listen to the whole interview here 
http://qml.quiettouch.com/files/radio/fan590/hotaudio/georgestpierre-ts-20070510.mp3

he doesn't say anythng demeaning about matt serra at all. He said he wasn't 100%, his knee wasn't in good shape and that's it. He accepted the fact that he lost and didn't blame anyone but himself and he's already training for his next fight and he doesn't even know who it is yet. I think matt serra overreacted and just went balls out just because he's the champ. I hope he doesn't turn into a Matt Hughes


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> if you listen to the whole interview here
> http://qml.quiettouch.com/files/radio/fan590/hotaudio/georgestpierre-ts-20070510.mp3
> 
> he doesn't say anythng demeaning about matt serra at all. He said he wasn't 100%, his knee wasn't in good shape and that's it. He accepted the fact that he lost and didn't blame anyone but himself and he's already training for his next fight and he doesn't even know who it is yet. I think matt serra overreacted and just went balls out just because he's the champ. I hope he doesn't turn into a Matt Hughes


I agree, it's being entirely blown out of proportion and Matt Serra is being a little oversensitive IMO.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*

i think some people are saying it's being blown out of proportion because they're GSP fans. Tim Sylvia said less than this after the Couture fight and he was ripped another a**hole on here. i guess if you like what ever fighter who says things like this, he's just telling the truth in the interview. and if you don't like the fighter, he's making excuses and showing a lack of class and respect. LOL.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

How can Serra not be insulted?

But George admitted he was a bonehead, so I think too much is being made of this.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

of coarse he thinks its a bonehead move after he lost.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I am disgusted that St. Pierre only trained for 2 weeks prior to the fight. I guess he did not deserve to be champion after all. I thought he just caved under the pressure, but now I find out that he hardly trained for the fight. I am so disappointed.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know who neg repped me but to be honest I am kind of a gsp nuthugger he's my favorite fighter dumb sh!t. BTW why didn't you leave your name? Oh you must like the c()ck that's cool whatever does it for you!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

There is no reason why a "professional" fighter should ever not be prepared for a fight. Especially if you are attempting to defend your belt. 

I think what these supposed upsets have shown us lately is that you can't underestimate any opponent in MMA. At the top levels such as in UFC or Pride the skills and abililities of the fighters are very close. The difference between the great fighters and good fighters is their willingness to train and put in the hard work. 

Clearly Matt Serra trained his ass off for this fight and deserved to come out on top. If GSP didn't put in the work then he needs to shut up. If he was injured again and couldn't train he also needs to shut up. If you are to hurt to fight, then don't fight. If you step into the octagon to fight you can't use it as an excuse. Injuries are part of the sport and I don't think GSP will ever be the great fighter that he has the skills to be. He seems to be injury prone which isn't a good thing when your involved in a sport that is all about hurting dudes. 

I hope GSP learned he can't always rely on his superior athleticism to beat people.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

DropKick said:


> There is no reason why a "professional" fighter should ever not be prepared for a fight. Especially if you are attempting to defend your belt.
> 
> I think what these supposed upsets have shown us lately is that you can't underestimate any opponent in MMA. At the top levels such as in UFC or Pride the skills and abililities of the fighters are very close. The difference between the great fighters and good fighters is their willingness to train and put in the hard work.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you just said. Hopefully he will take his next fight seriously. Repped!!!


----------



## Bliz (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a total punk move by GSP. Frankly, I don't give a shit what happened, there's no excuse. You're paid to train and fight and if you're going to piss on your opponents, the sport, and the fans who paid to see you fight by not giving it your all, then you deserved to get knocked on your ass. Serra seems like a stand-up guy so pulling this shit against him is just lowbrow. I hope they fight again and I hope Serra knocks him out with the first punch.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Personally i think Serra was completly justified in being pissed and he might be the funniest UFC champion ever that midget line was great. But im happy about this because now that Serra and GSP hate each other then think about this Serra hates GSP and Hughes and i doubt that he would get along with Karo, Kos, or Diego.
Hughes doesn't get along with anyone who don't train at MFS
GSP doesn't get along with Hughes or Serra and i don't think he'll get along with Kos
Kos hates everyone
Karo doesn't like Diego
and Diego don't like Kos and Karo and i gurantee that He wouldn't get along with Hughes or Serra and him and GSP might start to hate each other if the fight was built up right

Think about that all those guys hate each other this could be the most entertaing divison for a while.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This makes GSP look alot worse than if he just wouldnt have said anything and let us think he got legitamatly beat. Duh, Georges training is part of fighting so if you didnt train it just makes you look stupid. I dont see what he was goin for here but Ive been saying for awhile that nice guy personality of his was fake.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Personally i think Serra was completly justified in being pissed and he might be the funniest UFC champion ever that midget line was great. But im happy about this because now that Serra and GSP hate each other then think about this Serra hates GSP and Hughes and i doubt that he would get along with Karo, Kos, or Diego.
> Hughes doesn't get along with anyone who don't train at MFS
> GSP doesn't get along with Hughes or Serra and i don't think he'll get along with Kos
> Kos hates everyone
> ...



You hit it right on the head. This is going to be good for a while. All these guys hate each other, and I think each one of them has the skills to be at the top of the division. Should make for some great fights in the next couple of years. I think the WW division is by far the best in the UFC right now.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

as a canadian 

im gonna need to absorb all this 

ill comment later lol


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bliz said:


> That's a total punk move by GSP. Frankly, I don't give a shit what happened, there's no excuse. You're paid to train and fight and if you're going to piss on your opponents, the sport, and the fans who paid to see you fight by not giving it your all, then you deserved to get knocked on your ass. Serra seems like a stand-up guy so pulling this shit against him is just lowbrow. I hope they fight again and I hope Serra knocks him out with the first punch.


he didn't talk shit about anybody he blamed everything on himself listen to the interview before you post.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, GSP was class after the fight. I think him bashing Serra is pretty inadvertant. He underestimated him and didn't train his best. It's still a shot at Serra's career and the quality of fighter he is, but come on he had to know that nobody was giving him a chance. I think this is starting to get to Matt's head. Or we're just hearing him run his mouth alot more where he is champion. "Humble pie" ......


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*



asskicker said:


> This makes GSP look alot worse than if he just wouldnt have said anything and let us think he got legitamatly beat. Duh, Georges training is part of fighting so if you didnt train it just makes you look stupid. I dont see what he was goin for here but Ive been saying for awhile that nice guy personality of his was fake.


exactly. i never liked him either and always thought that this "classy and humble" persona his fans love to brag about is 100% phony.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like that french part of him is coming out :laugh:

But seriously this is the road that Sylvia takes, not someone who will hopefully be the future of the WW division. Oh well, I guess this just shows his true colors, or something is going on in the background that we don't know about.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Yeah, GSP was class after the fight. I think him bashing Serra is pretty inadvertant. He underestimated him and didn't train his best. It's still a shot at Serra's career and the quality of fighter he is, but come on he had to know that nobody was giving him a chance. I think this is starting to get to Matt's head. Or we're just hearing him run his mouth alot more where he is champion. "Humble pie" ......


I think a big part of the reason why Serra is so upset is that GSP before the fight said he was taking it serious and that he would train as hard for Serra as he did for Hughes. Now after the fight he just blows him off? I would be upset too. I think Serra would not be that upset if before the fight GSP said "Serra who?" "I'll probably drink some, then hit the bag some, then probably go out to eat the day before the fight, that should be enough training."


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, GSP is usually the classiest there is. This is real bullshit.

Serra has full right to be pissed.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Serra has every right to be upset. He trained his ass off for this fight, and for GSP to make excuses it discredits Serra's hard earned victory. It's a slap in the face.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

alright so i listen to it a few times

i think in a way its all overeaction

hes just stating the reasons as to why the fight ended the way it did.....now if he was saying blah blah and its not my fault that would be an excuse.....but he didnt he admits it was his own arrogance and believing in his own hype that cost him the bout......lets face it serra is a good fighter but he lacks the raw talent like hughes and gsp.....but hell hes the one that has the belt....and isnt makeing himself look like a jackass.....as a canadian i hope serra gets the most out of this victory and makes his money.....also best of luck against matt....hope he pumells him......

go serraaaaaaaa


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I listened to the interview and much ado about nothing. I wouldn't say he disrespects Serra; he simply admits he believed his own hype and was stupid for it.

Prior to the fight Dana commented that even though George is saying he won't take Serra lightly, somewhere inside he has to think he can beat Serra easily. I mean everyone said he would.

I think George believed he was training hard enough to beat Matt Serra. Reality proved him wrong. From the outcome of the fight I would have to agree that however long George trained for...it wasn't enough. 

If George felt he was in good enough shape and sharp enough to win then he did underestimate the fight Matt Serra was going to bring.

I don't think that disrespects Matt Serra; it just shows GSP has some maturing to do.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Wait...isn't Serra gonna be a TUF coach...and isn't he gonna fight Matt Hughes...and isn't he the reigning WW Champ?
> 
> So the spotlight isn't going anywhere. Serra's got a legitimate beef. You can't be talking all this kinda crap before a fight and not follow through. He called GSP out for lying, which is exactly what GSP did. How is he doing anything wrong? :dunno:


He isn't doing anything wrong. You hit the nail straight ont he head! I am a huge St. Pierre fan...but he is full of shit on this one and I am glad Serra called him out. I hope they fight again and I hope he gets in a footstaaawwwmp!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

zarny said:


> I listened to the interview and much ado about nothing. I wouldn't say he disrespects Serra; he simply admits he believed his own hype and was stupid for it.
> 
> Prior to the fight Dana commented that even though George is saying he won't take Serra lightly, somewhere inside he has to think he can beat Serra easily. I mean everyone said he would.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head man, rep to you and welcome to the forum


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You know what would be funny, if Matt Serra started befriending Matt Hughes and got a hate relationship with St. Pierre.

my my, would the tables turn.

I tell you, after Matt Hughes finishes Serra hes gonna settle the score with St. Pierre and then once again become the dominant welterweight champion he used to be. :thumbsup:

and btw, nice avatar Asskicker. Although I forget, who was Matt Hughes saying "i told you" too?


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Interesting interview! I can see why Serra is pissed off because it does take alot away from his victory, but as a GSP fan it's actually reassuring that he went in in a state where he considered pulling out. That means he will kick some massive ace when he comes back 100%!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Like it or not, Serra got lucky, and won. 

Who the hell would admit being beat when he still wants to be back? GSP didnt take away Serra's win right after the fight, he said congrats, you beat me that night. 

Name a single fighter that said : "you are better than me" to an opponent when he still wants to fight back for the title.

GSP loosing to Serra is a big upset, so the Serra fans needs to acknowledge that Serra is not the man, YET. 

GSP training for 2 weeks before the fight? Well hes either a liar, or really cocky. And i agree, GSP saying that matt hughes thing, that was really mean, but that doesnt make it false. I completly agree, Matt Hughes is a lot more scary then a TUF fighter. But there are some things you dont say, esp when you just lost to that guy. Actually, it probably would of been worse if he would of won.

Anyways, i hope his confidence is not down now, cuz Kos has shown how he will do anything to win a fight, even if it means nothing.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

well his training for fitness didnt come into play, he got KTFO too early for that. As everyone says that GSP has "raw talent" so a few months off with a few weeks training shouldnt have made much diffrence in the first round....
I liked GSP, he was a gentleman of the sport, now he's looking like a punk who got beat and is makeing excuses. Take the beating like a man and PROVE your better in your next fight, then say AFTER you have beat Serra you took it too lightly the first time but wasnt gonna make the mistake again. Dont ***** about it till you prove it wasnt a fluke.


----------



## highlander (Dec 31, 2006)

MrPasty said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I caught up with UFC welterweight champion Matt Serra this morning to get his feedback on the comments GSP made last week. He doesn't take it lightly if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Well said MS - a poor showing from GSP, not just in the fight but the almost Slyvia-esque comments after - needs to get back to basics and show the class that he always displayed before becoming champ - hopefully this experience will sort him out.

I hope Serra puts the beatdown on class-less Hughes


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

I always thought GSP was an overrated fighter but i always had respect for him cause he dident talk shit. I always wondered how he would act in adversity. Now i know. :thumbsdown:


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

well i think any ufc ww champ who gets beat by serra would be making up excuses for a long while to come. maybe all his saying im 100% healthy and all that was as much to convince himself as it was to convince us. maybe he did make the mistake (an easy one) in underestimating matt serra. i dont like the way he is going about it now, but maybe hes just trying to let the truth out . with all the hype the ufc and the fans were giving him it would be hard NOT to underestimate serra. meh

I dont condone serra's comments to gsp though, two wrongs dont make a right, and if there is one way to ensure that you'll get KTFO in a rematch its to call a french canadian "frenchy"


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Where are all the GSP nutthuggers now? He got KTFO and he is talking shit. Hopefully Kos will shut his ass up.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Well GSP up until now has been a quality guy. I give him the benifit of the doubt and still hug his nuts  He's much better than most fighters.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

serra quarried gsp.

**** his excuses


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

GSP underestimated Serra just like 99% of the MMA world did, he never disrespected Serra either, he just said he trained 2 weeks for the fight and had a knee problem so what's the big deal? I still respect GSP heaps and he still remains one of the classiest UFC fighters.


----------



## frankinaug (Jul 12, 2006)

GSP is an amazing athlete and a great fighter and usually one of the classiest fighters in the UFC. These comments about only training for two weeks before the fight are pretty silly then he goes on to blame a knee injury. GSP got caught by a punch. The thing that attracts me to MMA and the UFC in particular is even if a guy is more talented (GSP) he can still lose to a lucky puncher (Serra). I think that GSP was not there mentally for the fight like he had been in the past VS Matt Hughes. GSP thought he would just walk over Serra and Serra proved him wrong.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> GSP underestimated Serra just like 99% of the MMA world did, he never disrespected Serra either, he just said he trained 2 weeks for the fight and had a knee problem so what's the big deal? I still respect GSP heaps and he still remains one of the classiest UFC fighters.


finally some common sense

people listen to the actual interview lol


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I Appreciate People Who Neg Rep Me And Don't Leave Their Names. Fuking C()cksuckers. Poeple Have A Right To Thier Own Opinion. What Did Gsp Say To Insult Serra? All He Said Was:
He Didn't Take It Seriously
He Didn't Train Hard 
And He Underestimated Him. And If I Remember Correctly The Match Between St Pierre And Serra Was Supposed To Be At Ufc 67, But St Pierre Pulled Out Because Of A Tear In His Acl So He Knee Could Very Well Have Been Less Than 100%.

He Was Overconfident Going Into The Fight And Rightly So Because He Jsut Decimated The So Called "most Dominant Ww Champion Of All Times" Matt Hughes. 

Matt Serra And All His Bandwagon Jumpers Need To Chill The **** Out!


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

How bad would everyone be on Matt Hughes if he said he only trained for 2 weeks? Everyone would be like "hes so arrogant", "what a p*ick" blah blah blah. This place would have ripped him apart, not that it matters its just funny.


----------



## greygoose (Dec 15, 2006)

Its funny how people pick favorites and they can do no wrong. Gsp was wrong here plain and simple. He lost respect in my book.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

I think a lot of you are forgetting to mention that Matt Serra straight "sonned" GSP in that fight.

I think he has a little bit of bragging rights, and "I told you so's" in line.

Sounds to me like GSP is trying to take a little bit of Serra's win away from him.

I O NO


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I Appreciate People Who Neg Rep Me And Don't Leave Their Names. Fuking C()cksuckers. Poeple Have A Right To Thier Own Opinion. What Did Gsp Say To Insult Serra? All He Said Was:
> He Didn't Take It Seriously
> He Didn't Train Hard
> And He Underestimated Him. And If I Remember Correctly The Match Between St Pierre And Serra Was Supposed To Be At Ufc 67, But St Pierre Pulled Out Because Of A Tear In His Acl So He Knee Could Very Well Have Been Less Than 100%.
> ...


Dude, I'm a big time GSP fan but if you watched his interview after the fight he was asked "did you feel like you trained your best for this fight? Was there any chance you took Matt Serra lightly? Georges reponse was "I did not take Matt Serra lightly. I trained well! I felt a little stiff but I have no excuse! It seemed like he was giving Matt Serra all the respect in the world. 

YouTube - George St. Pierre UFC 69 Post Fight Interview Vs Serra

GSP just totally contradicted himself when he said...
He Didn't Take It Seriously
He Didn't Train Hard 
And He Underestimated Him

So know he went from having no excuse to having every excuse in the world, cheapening Serra's victory in the process. That is why people are crawling all over his ass now and rightfully so.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I Appreciate People Who Neg Rep Me And Don't Leave Their Names. Fuking C()cksuckers. Poeple Have A Right To Thier Own Opinion. What Did Gsp Say To Insult Serra? All He Said Was:
> He Didn't Take It Seriously
> He Didn't Train Hard
> And He Underestimated Him. And If I Remember Correctly The Match Between St Pierre And Serra Was Supposed To Be At Ufc 67, But St Pierre Pulled Out Because Of A Tear In His Acl So He Knee Could Very Well Have Been Less Than 100%.
> ...


 The problem is he said the exact opposite in the month leading up to the fight as well as the night of the fight. He made no excuses. Now, all of a sudden, a month later, Serra only beat him because GSP wasn't ready? Even better, Serra only beat him because Serra wasn't good enough to beat him?

It doesn't bother me either way, but if I was Serra, I'd definitely take issue with the latest comments from GSP.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

*Matt said virtually the same thing*



grnlt said:


> How bad would everyone be on Matt Hughes if he said he only trained for 2 weeks? Everyone would be like "hes so arrogant", "what a p*ick" blah blah blah. This place would have ripped him apart, not that it matters its just funny.


I don't know why I am posting this but he did say virtually the same thing.Matt Hughes BlogScroll to Feburary 05, 2007 he says almost the same thing. Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

personally i think everyone saying GSP is a bad guy r crazy just because of one comment.
Was he out of line yea he was. he shouldn't make excuses but it's not like he trashed matt serra.

With that being said GSP fans relax GSP acted like an asshole i know it's hard to understand because he's never been nothing but class and his comments defiantly whether intentional or not took away a little of Matt serra's victory and Matt serra has the right to be pissed.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I still think that you guys are just way off base here. What should GSP have done, get get knocked out and in the post fight interview say "Yeah, I thought he was a p*ssy and didn't train hard enough, plus my knee's all messed up still"? What ever. He used class that night to not say anything that would have taken away from the win for Serra. Now when he's interviewed he admits the mistakes that he made and people are pissing on him for it. Do you not want to know what really happened for that fight? Would you rather he just shut up and didn't admit things he f*cked up? Jesus people, it seems that he's in a no win situation here.

I think that Matt Serra is making a bigger deal out of this then he should. Like I said before, hes trying to make this into a personal fight so he can cash in on it later and anyone who doesn't think so is an IDIOT. All of you are just jumping all over it too.

Do you really think ,after listening to that interview, that anyone would really make as big of a deal out of it as Serra has? He never really called Serra out. Serra WAS a HUGE underdog, so to talk like he was is nothing to fight about. He's talking about the things HE should have done differently. 

Serra is just doing everything he can to have as many big money matches as possible and to be honest if he keeps this kind of sh*t up, I'll be rooting for Hughes to whip his a**. (Wow, I can't believe I just typed that)

EDIT* and FCK ALL OF YOU THAT NEG REPPED ME FOR HAVING AN OPINION, BE A MAN AND AT LEAST LEAVE YOUR NAME NEXT TIME


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

What separated MMA from old school boxing for me was the lack of trash talking and the respect that fighters had for each other. I understand the incredible egos these guys have to have. But IMO, I don't need this crap. I'm a big GSP supporter but I care more about the sport. Grudges are OK, but look at a guy like Chuck. He wants to avenge the Rampage loss but as far as I know, he hasn't trashed him once.
Here's a theory. Maybe guys have to talk to themselves like this and end up doing it through the press. I should have beat the guy but but but... Otherwise they would not have any confidence to take them on again. Maybe excuses are a way to build back that confidence? I don't dig it whatever the reason.


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I still think that you guys are just way off base here. What should GSP have done, get get knocked out and in the post fight interview say "Yeah, I thought he was a p*ssy and didn't train hard enough, plus my knee's all messed up still"? What ever. He used class that night to not say anything that would have taken away from the win for Serra. Now when he's interviewed he admits the mistakes that he made and people are pissing on him for it. Do you not want to know what really happened for that fight? Would you rather he just shut up and didn't admit things he f*cked up? Jesus people, it seems that he's in a no win situation here.
> 
> I think that Matt Serra is making a bigger deal out of this then he should. Like I said before, hes trying to make this into a personal fight so he can cash in on it later and anyone who doesn't think so is an IDIOT. All of you are just jumping all over it too.
> 
> ...



Chris... question... do you train by any chance??


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

natryl21 said:


> Chris... question... do you train by any chance??


Do I currently? No, I'm getting too old and have little time. I'm 34 almost 35. Have I? Yes I trained most of my teens and 20's. I know what you are going to say. when you train so hard and put that much work into something it hurts to have someone try to take it away from you. (If I'm putting words in your mouth, sorry)I don't see GSP doing that here. 

I have trained and gone to many tournys. (TKD and BJJ) I won some and I lost most (tournys that is). I've lost to people that I should have beaten and I've beaten people that I should have lost to. They could have said anything about it and I wouldn't have carried on like that. 

Do you not think that EVERYONE AND THEIR BROTHER HAS ASKED GSP ABOUT LOSING THIS FIGHT??? He finally gets to the point were he comes out and fully admits the mistakes that he made in his training and the mental preparation for the fight. It's not like he called a press meeting and said this. It's not about Serra, it's about GSP.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I still think that you guys are just way off base here. What should GSP have done, get get knocked out and in the post fight interview say "Yeah, I thought he was a p*ssy and didn't train hard enough, plus my knee's all messed up still"? What ever. He used class that night to not say anything that would have taken away from the win for Serra. Now when he's interviewed he admits the mistakes that he made and people are pissing on him for it. Do you not want to know what really happened for that fight? Would you rather he just shut up and didn't admit things he f*cked up? Jesus people, it seems that he's in a no win situation here.


Rep for that, I totally agree.
I for one like to know what kind of condition he was in for the fight, and he certainly can't say it live after the fight or he'd get absolutely roasted.

GSP did contradict himself with the things he said before the fight but geez, the angry mob is trying to lynch him


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Do I currently? No, I'm getting too old and have little time. I'm 34 almost 35. Have I? Yes I trained most of my teens and 20's. I know what you are going to say. when you train so hard and put that much work into something it hurts to have someone try to take it away from you. (If I'm putting words in your mouth, sorry)I don't see GSP doing that here.
> 
> I have trained and gone to many tournys. (TKD and BJJ) I won some and I lost most (tournys that is). I've lost to people that I should have beaten and I've beaten people that I should have lost to. They could have said anything about it and I wouldn't have carried on like that.
> 
> Do you not think that EVERYONE AND THEIR BROTHER HAS ASKED GSP ABOUT LOSING THIS FIGHT??? He finally gets to the point were he comes out and fully admits the mistakes that he made in his training and the mental preparation for the fight. It's not like he called a press meeting and said this. It's not about Serra, it's about GSP.




Nah man, ur not putting words in my mouth... you kinda stated what i was getting at and you know i respect it cause at least i know your not irrational... I train too and actually have a house of brothers that do (kinda hits home, so u understand why i see what GSP said as disrespectful)

Also agree with ur assessment about everyone asking him cause explaining himself a million times is probably a pain in the ass but where i disagree is i think GSP went about by it the wrong way (understanding his aggrevation and people make mistakes) because when he speaks people are gonna hear it regardless and it did sound contradictory to his statements he made before the fight and after

and Serra has reason to voice his opinion and be pissed considering before this fight his stand up was garbage and he must of trained his ass off just to have somethin behind those punches 
(not a big Serra fan but i stay on long island and my younger brother actually didn't wanna train at his school because he thought his school cost too much to be training with a one dimensional fighter) 

Sorry for the long post but i understand your point of view


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

natryl21 said:


> Nah man, ur not putting words in my mouth... you kinda stated what i was getting at and you know i respect it cause at least i know your not irrational... I train too and actually have a house of brothers that do (kinda hits home, so u understand why i see what GSP said as disrespectful)
> 
> Also agree with ur assessment about everyone asking him cause explaining himself a million times is probably a pain in the ass but where i disagree is i think GSP went about by it the wrong way (understanding his aggrevation and people make mistakes) because when he speaks people are gonna hear it regardless and it did sound contradictory to his statements he made before the fight and after
> 
> ...


Not a long post at all. As a matter of fact it was just long enough that we can see eye to eye. Repped for that!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I still think that you guys are just way off base here. What should GSP have done, get get knocked out and in the post fight interview say "Yeah, I thought he was a p*ssy and didn't train hard enough, plus my knee's all messed up still"? What ever. He used class that night to not say anything that would have taken away from the win for Serra. Now when he's interviewed he admits the mistakes that he made and people are pissing on him for it. Do you not want to know what really happened for that fight? Would you rather he just shut up and didn't admit things he f*cked up? Jesus people, it seems that he's in a no win situation here.
> 
> I think that Matt Serra is making a bigger deal out of this then he should. Like I said before, hes trying to make this into a personal fight so he can cash in on it later and anyone who doesn't think so is an IDIOT. All of you are just jumping all over it too.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand how people can go so far out of their way to justify one fighter's comments, yet go just as far in the opposite direction to condemn another fighter for his comments. Seems more than a tad biased.

Obviously, GSP is lying in order to sell fights just as much as you claim Serra is. Why is it okay for GSP to do it, but not Serra, who has yet to make a similar slip-up proving he's been disingenuous?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I don't understand how people can go so far out of their way to justify one fighter's comments, yet go just as far in the opposite direction to condemn another fighter for his comments. Seems more than a tad biased.
> 
> Obviously, GSP is lying in order to sell fights just as much as you claim Serra is. Why is it okay for GSP to do it, but not Serra, who has yet to make a similar slip-up proving he's been disingenuous?


GSP never said anything that was a direct slam to Serra. Serra did just that. Are you claiming that what Serra said and what GSP said are the same level??? 

That seems like an argumentative statement to me.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*

so what i'm getting out of this thread is: if you're a fan favorite, as GSP is, you can make excuses, contradict everything you say pre-fight, and take all credit away from your opponent's gameplan and preparation. but if you're not well liked, as in Hughes and sylvia, saying these things just proves your cockiness, lack of class, lack of respect for the sport and your opponents. ok, now i get it.:laugh:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

UFCfan610 said:


> so what i'm getting out of this thread is: if you're a fan favorite, as GSP is, you can make excuses, contradict everything you say pre-fight, and take all credit away from your opponent's gameplan and preparation. but if you're not well liked, as in Hughes and sylvia, saying these things just proves your cockiness, lack of class, lack of respect for the sport and your opponents. ok, now i get it.:laugh:


This from a guy that has Mirko's head on a stick as his avatar!!!:laugh:

You seem to be all about sportsmanship. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

1.lol, GSP didn't say anything negative about Serra at all. He was just giving more detail on what he did wrong.
2.He was just feeling guilty for lieing (seeing how he isn't that type of person)inside prolly) and wanted everyone to know the truth.
3. Serra reacting the way he did is just as bad as what GSP just let out.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> GSP never said anything that was a direct slam to Serra. Serra did just that. Are you claiming that what Serra said and what GSP said are the same level???


 No, what GSP did was on a much lower level than what Serra did in response. GSP essentially gave a list of reasons why he lost, while at the same time undermining the reasons why Serra won. This is something we didn't expect. GSP presented himself as someone who doesn't make excuses, whether he has them or not. Liddell had a severe knee injury that prevented him from being fully trained for his first fight with Jackson, but to this day, he won't acknowledge that it affected his performance. This time, he's recovering from severe pneumonia, but if he loses, he won't admit that that could be why. Couture is the same way. 

We and Serra now know that GSP is not one of those fighters.

Serra took this personally, as he should, not only as the guy that took GSP's belt, but as the guy that stood up for GSP when Hughes was giving him a hard time. He's angry at himself because he feels like he misjudged GSP. He might even be questioning if maybe Hughes saw something in GSP that he missed.

I'm as big a fan of GSP as I ever was, but I think his youth is affecting who he is in the ring and out. He still has some growing up to do, which is fine, but in the end, Serra's been completely consistent in his behavior, whereas GSP has not.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well this doesn't really surprise me as GSP's comments echo the trend of fallen "superior" fighters over the last couple of years. Blame injuries, blame training, but never blame your weak chin. 

As for the people crapping on Serra, Canada is a cool place but you have to realize that your boy started this by disrespecting Serra 100%. So in the end, Terrance & Phillip were right when they said to "Blame Canada". You guys constantly attack Americans on this forum and now you back GSP when he is undeniably in the wrong. You guys need to learn a little self respect before you make fools of yourselves yet again on here.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Danificent said:


> 1.lol, GSP didn't say anything negative about Serra at all. He was just giving more detail on what he did wrong.


 But before and after the fight, his words suggested that Serra won because he was better that night. Now, his words suggest that Serra's hard work and preparation had nothing to do with why GSP lost his belt. Listen to the crowd reaction to Tim Sylvia's honest statement about his back to understand this better.



> 2.He was just feeling guilty for lieing (seeing how he isn't that type of person)inside prolly) and wanted everyone to know the truth.


 :laugh:
This may be the single most amazing spin job in the history of spin jobs. You should definitely work for the White House. You actually made GSP appear to be more honest because he lied. :laugh:



> 3. Serra reacting the way he did is just as bad as what GSP just let out.


 Nonsense. GSP lied. Serra told everyone how he felt about it.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> As for the people crapping on Serra, Canada is a cool place but you have to realize that your boy started this by disrespecting Serra 100%. So in the end, Terrance & Phillip were right when they said to "Blame Canada". You guys constantly attack Americans on this forum and now you back GSP when he is undeniably in the wrong. You guys need to learn a little self respect before you make fools of yourselves yet again on here.


 Are you kidding? This has nothing to do with nationality. 

Pretending it does simply makes you look like a stranger to rational thought.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Serra took this personally, as he should, not only as the guy that took GSP's belt, but as the guy that stood up for GSP when Hughes was giving him a hard time. He's angry at himself because he feels like he misjudged GSP. He might even be questioning if maybe Hughes saw something in GSP that he missed.


Glad to know that you've had such a personal talk with Serra that you are able to tell us what he's really thinking deep down inside. :thumbsup: 

Like I said earlier, this is an over reaction to a statement. I still believe that Serra is hoping that he rivialy with GSP will pay off in a big PPV when GSP beats the living sh*t out of him next time they meet in the cage. 

And to say that what GSP said was much worse is just stupid. GSP is blaming himself for not looking at Serra as a true challenge and admitting that he didn't train as hard as he should have. Serra then comes up with the classy "Well **** you, I don’t want to be your friend. Hit the road Frenchy.” 

Wow, I see what you mean, Almost a regal response.  

I just think that you, Serra and everyone else is making a bigger deal out of what he said. I'm not saying that it was the right thing for him to do. I just think it's being blown WAY out of proportion.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Do I currently? No, I'm getting too old and have little time. I'm 34 almost 35. Have I? Yes I trained most of my teens and 20's. I know what you are going to say. when you train so hard and put that much work into something it hurts to have someone try to take it away from you. (If I'm putting words in your mouth, sorry)I don't see GSP doing that here.
> 
> I have trained and gone to many tournys. (TKD and BJJ) I won some and I lost most (tournys that is). I've lost to people that I should have beaten and I've beaten people that I should have lost to. They could have said anything about it and I wouldn't have carried on like that.
> 
> Do you not think that EVERYONE AND THEIR BROTHER HAS ASKED GSP ABOUT LOSING THIS FIGHT??? He finally gets to the point were he comes out and fully admits the mistakes that he made in his training and the mental preparation for the fight. It's not like he called a press meeting and said this. It's not about Serra, it's about GSP.


I'm not sure I understand, you praise him for retracting a lie that shouldn't have existed in the first place just because it's later on? 

Lying was only the aftermath of all of this.

The main thing is, "Why the hell didn't he train for Matt friggin' Serra the same way he would've for another opponent? Wtf's wrong with this guy?" Not what he said in the interview (that comes after)... 

None of this would've happened, none of this thread would've existed, and there would be no bad blood, if GSP trained for Serra like he should've and said he was doing.

Now here comes the lying part. Before and after the fight he says he's training his *ss off, he's not taking Serra lightly, he's injury-free, and this is going to be his toughest match because Serra isn't going to f*ck up a chance like this (which he didn't, Serra did his part).

So poor Serra trains his *ss off like no other, is anxious to prove everyone wrong about him being a can, and is tired of hearing how GSP is going to beat the living shit out of him. So he overcomes a huge mountain, beats GSP's *ss, wins all the glory of an underdog, and creates his biggest moment in his career in one night, then GSP takes that all away from him in one interview, just one. 

So now that the fights a part of the past GSP and friends go back and justify his loss, stating the exact opposite of everything stated before and after the fight. Hmmm jebus wtf happened to what he was saying before?

"Matt Serra looked pretty good beating GSP but now hmmmm I dunno about him now..."

Don't you think Serra had it tough after he trained his *ss off and STILL, people say it's a lucky punch, or GSP just didn't seem himself that night in the 5 seconds we see him in the cage? Don't you think GSP all of a sudden taking everything he said back takes a little bit away from Serra? It's bad character, no matter who the hell it is, Randy friggin' Couture, or Fedor, it's bad character and hurtful to your opponent, because, "hey! Sorry you beat me buddy, but I wasn't 100%! so umm you mind not being so happy?". 

You aren't jumping in Serra's shoes at all dude, all you see is this naggy mc-nag-nag, when he's really just a guy who thought he became the Rocky of mma, living the life of a champion and it's all stripped away because GSP wasn't friggin' 100% (LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DURING A FIGHT!). Now tell me, how do you think that's fair for Serra? Kinda sux?

Matt Friggin Serra= The guy who DID train, he DID speak the truth before/after the fight, and the guy that EVERYONE counted out in the first place but created one of the biggest upsets in MMA, I say created because Serra earned it himself, he deserved that title as much as the next guy who trains his *ss off. When someone comes along and tries putting a little asterisk (*) next to Serra's hard-earned win it becomes an issue, not some random comment on a piece of paper from a fan-fav, but an issue for the guy who beat his *ss.

It should've never have been about GSP's gay enterouge, his injuries, his lackluster training, and the fact that he's built up to be the only Spartan left on the planet. It's about GSP, and if he couldn't see past all of that crap and didn't take this fight seriously to begin with (no matter who the hell it is), I don't want him to be champ, that's HIS fault, no one else's. He a grown up motherf*cking man, he's capable of making his own choices and he made all the wrong ones. Just because he didn't say anything before or immediately after the fight doesn't mean sh*t, he shouldn't have been retarded in the first place by NOT TRAINING. This is coming from someone who's gotta sleeping bag on GSP's nuts. Why can't you see what we see? Jump in Serra's shoes.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

BTW, who cares if GSP is blaming himself NOW, making up for his lies NOW, they should've never existed in the first place.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> You aren't jumping in Serra's shoes at all dude, all you see is this naggy mc-nag-nag, when he's really just a guy who thought he became the Rocky of mma, living the life of a champion and it's all stripped away because GSP wasn't friggin' 100% (LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DURING A FIGHT!). Now tell me, how do you think that's fair for Serra? Kinda sux?


See this is what I'm talking about.

NOTHING WAS STRIPPED AWAY! 

Do you think that Dana heard this interview and went over to Matt Serra's house and took the title?? Do you think that the TSAC is going to rule this a no contest??

If he feels that this cheepens his win then that's on him. 

And lets be honest here. How many of you on here think that if Serra and GSP were to fight two months from now, Serra would win it? 

Maybe 25% would think that. It's got nothing to do with the interview. If Serra wants to be mad that people have that mind set, he should have ducked when Shonie threw that spinning back fist.

Up until the GSP fight, that's what he was most famous for.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> BTW, who cares if GSP is blaming himself NOW, making up for his lies NOW, they should've never existed in the first place.


Wow, are you mad because he lost the fight or because he's admitting that he didn't train hard enough?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The fact that you ignored more than 80% of my last post suggests that you know I'm right, but wish I wasn't, to the point that you'll pretend things don't exist.



Chrisl972 said:


> Glad to know that you've had such a personal talk with Serra that you are able to tell us what he's really thinking deep down inside. :thumbsup:


 Even the apes have the ability to empathize. 



> Like I said earlier, this is an over reaction to a statement. I still believe that Serra is hoping that he rivialy with GSP will pay off in a big PPV when GSP beats the living sh*t out of him next time they meet in the cage.


 And you accuse me of knowing Serra well? My observations about Serra are based on character traits he's presented publicly. Yours are based on traits he hasn't. 



> And to say that what GSP said was much worse is just stupid.


 Nonsense. What you just said was stupid. Read the rest of my post or any of my previous ones to understand why.



> GSP is blaming himself for not looking at Serra as a true challenge and admitting that he didn't train as hard as he should have.


 Who else should he blame?

GSP's statement implies that not only did he not respect Serra enough to train for him, but that this disrespect is the reason GSP lost. It takes away any reason why Serra himself might have earned the Welterweight Championship. How anyone can't see this is beyond even the greatest of the great apes.



> Serra then comes up with the classy "Well **** you, I don’t want to be your friend. Hit the road Frenchy.”


 Right. Translation from Long Island to English: 'I respected you and defended you for who I thought you were. You turned out to be the very thing I was defending you against. Now I'm going to treat you the way I treated the person I defended you against.' 

Whether or not you agree with Serra's response is irrelevant because he has been completely consistent (see Serra Vs. Hughes). Nothing about Serra's reaction should change your opinion about who he is, unlike GSP's 180. 



> Wow, I see what you mean, Almost a regal response.


 You aren't even close to seeing what I mean. At all.



> I just think that you, Serra and everyone else is making a bigger deal out of what he said. I'm not saying that it was the right thing for him to do. I just think it's being blown WAY out of proportion.


 I haven't condemned GSP's statement, and in fact, went out of my way to make that clear. I simply commented that his latest statement was completely inconsistent with his previous statements as well as with the person he had presented himself as (A fighter that doesn't make excuses, whether he has them or not. A fighter that does everything he can to be his best on fight night).


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Excuses excuses
Gsp lost fair and square

Im marking out like crazy for Serra now


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Wow, are you mad because he lost the fight or because he's admitting that he didn't train hard enough?


They should've never existed in the first place because he should've TRAINED like a big boy for the fight, WIN/LOSE. Why aren't you reducing it to what it is? The initial problem was the TRAINING, and all the little funnies and lying, and bad-blood stems from that.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> I'm not sure I understand, you praise him for retracting a lie that shouldn't have existed in the first place just because it's later on?
> 
> Lying was only the aftermath of all of this.
> 
> ...


 It shouldn't take so long to explain such a simple concept, but my signature should help to explain why your post had to be so long. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

jasvll said:


> It shouldn't take so long to explain such a simple concept, but my signature should help to explain why your post had to be so long. :thumbsup:


That's funny, I was literally thinking about your signature as I was typing this up, and if I couldn't get through to him then?  

But Chris, just jump in Serra's shoes man, you'd be hurt, nobody's overreacting. There was a lot of stripping done, just emotionally.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, 1st off Jasvll. There is no way I agree with what you are saying and to comment on more then 20% of your post would have taken me all day. You tend to be long winded.

Green Scape, I understand that it should have never ended up this way. I think he was wrong to have not trained as hard as possible for that fight. I wanted him to win and reign as the champ for a while. I just feel like the comments that are coming out now are being over reacted to.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> That's funny, I was literally thinking about your signature as I was typing this up, and if I couldn't get through to him then?
> 
> But Chris, just jump in Serra's shoes man, you'd be hurt, nobody's overreacting. There was a lot of stripping done, just emotionally.


Do you really think that this is more hurtful to him than to have the whole world give you no chance what so ever? 

GSP is saying that Serra was the better fighter that night. He trained harder, was more mentally prepared and fought the fight to win it. 

I just have trouble seeing it as an absolute dagger to Serra's heart.

Maybe I'm way off base here. I do seem to be one of only a few that has this opinion.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Wow, 1st off Jasvll. There is no way I agree with what you are saying and to comment on more then 20% of your post would have taken me all day. You tend to be long winded.


 Wow, now we're down to 10%. You'll notice that I always took the time to respond to each of your statements point by point.

You'll also notice that the length of my responses increased in direct proportion with your unreasonableness. Greenscape's, too.

In closing, read my signature.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Wow, now we're down to 10%. You'll notice that I always took the time to respond to each of your statements point by point.
> 
> You'll also notice that the length of my responses increased in direct proportion with your unreasonableness. Greenscape's, too.
> 
> In closing, read my signature.


After watching your posts for a couple of months on here. I can see why you picked that as a signature.

You are very unwilling to ever give ground in a discusion. 

The reason why I didn't pick out every sentence of yours and dispute them is that I know it falls on deaf ears. 

If you look at any other dispute I have with other members we always come to some sort of common ground. With you that doesn't happen and not just with me. 

I can only hope that one day I'm so dedicated to my own point of view that reasoning and compromise are unacceptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> After watching your posts for a couple of months on here. I can see why you picked that as a signature.
> 
> You are very unwilling to ever give ground in a discusion.
> 
> ...


 Apparently, I'm not convinced my signature is true.

I suppose the fact that my stance generally is the common ground is irrelevant? Can you point to one instance where I *should* have changed my stance but didn't?

For instance, in this case, I haven't condemned GSP or Serra. I simply said Serra has been consistent in his behavior, whereas GSP hasn't. This is a simple, observable fact. You on the other hand, are ignoring the change in GSP's behavior and pretending that a change took place in Serra's, for the express purpose of extending a *belief *about GSP that is no longer sustainable by the evidence. 

I haven't condemned anyone. You have. My stance is the middle ground.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Do you really think that this is more hurtful to him than to have the whole world give you no chance what so ever?


Exactly, see now we're getting somehwere. 

Not many people thought Matt Serra was going to win, in fact, you probably couldn't fill up a class room with people that actually thought he was going to win. So lets call this paragraph [Hurt #1] for Matt Serra.

So say Matt Serra loses, well everyone was right correct? [Hurt #1] was totally true.

But if Matt Serra wins (which he did), wouldn't that prove to everyone and himself that [Hurt #1] wasn't true at all? It'll cancels it out, make Matt Serra feel at ease, no more [Hurt #1].

GSP later makes a comment that supports and brings back [Hurt #1] for Serra. Damn, I thought he shook it off after beating him and now it's back?

Serra get's mad and wants to fire back, because technically [Hurt #1] was taken care of already, that's not fair for it to be back. Which justifies Serra acting the way he did in response. He was totally hurt AGAIN man, even after his huge victory. So he fires back at GSP for bringing back [Hurt #1], and being an Aggressive shot for shot guy, much like yourself, he wants to get him back for bring back to life something he worked so hard to get rid of.

I gotta drive home so I dunno man, Serra just thought he conquered all of that, and even though GSP probably didn't mean any harm by it, he should've thought a little more about how Matt Serra felt about it. Kinda sux. 

Serra goes -1 (no one thinks he's going to win)

Then he goes +1 (he beats GSP)

Then back to -1 (GSP comments)

Then back to +1 (making himself feel better by letting GSP truely know about how he felt about his comments, laced with a little emotional anger of course, who wouldn't have it?)


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> Exactly, see now we're getting somehwere.
> 
> Not many people thought Matt Serra was going to win, in fact, you probably couldn't fill up a class room with people that actually thought he was going to win. So lets call this paragraph [Hurt #1] for Matt Serra.
> 
> ...


I can understand Serra getting pissed about it, I just don't think everyone esle should be so upset.

I asked this earlier, but do you think that if they fought again in two months with GSP at 100% and mentally prepared that Serra would win?

Edit* I had become frustrated with some of the comments on here and I did let that get directed at Matt Serra and I shouldn't have. I still want him to beat the sh*t out of Hughes. :laugh:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I can understand Serra getting pissed about it, I just don't think everyone esle should be so upset.


 You're starting to sound more like me... 


Me said:


> It doesn't bother me either way, but if I was Serra, I'd definitely take issue with the latest comments from GSP.


http://www.mmaforum.com/192129-post99.html

...but less like yourself :


You said:


> I think that Matt Serra is making a bigger deal out of this then he should. Like I said before, *hes* trying to make this into a personal fight so he can cash in on it later and *anyone who doesn't think so is an IDIOT*. All of you are just jumping all over it too.
> 
> Do you really think ,after listening to that interview, that anyone would really make as big of a deal out of it as Serra has? He never really called Serra out. Serra WAS a HUGE underdog, so to talk like he was is nothing to fight about. He's talking about the things HE should have done differently.
> 
> * Serra is just doing everything he can to have as many big money matches as possible and to be honest if he keeps this kind of sh*t up, I'll be rooting for Hughes to whip his a**. *(Wow, I can't believe I just typed that)


http://www.mmaforum.com/192189-post102.html

I feel like you owe me an apology for your personal attack on me a post or two ago, but I won't ask for one. I won't even tell you to 'Hit the road, Frenchy.' :laugh:


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*



Chrisl972 said:


> This from a guy that has Mirko's head on a stick as his avatar!!!:laugh:
> 
> You seem to be all about sportsmanship. :thumbsdown:


lol...i never claimed to have good sportsmanship. i'm probably the worst loser on here. i probably would have sucker punched serra after the fight and capt it all all off with a rear-naked choke...lol.  so being a guy with bad sportsmanship, i know it when i see it.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> You're starting to sound more like me...
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/192129-post99.html
> 
> ...


Now why should I give you an appology for proving my personal attack correct? I stated what I had to say and then left it alone. You commented back to me and I did not respond. 

Then I'm talking to Green Scape and you continue to dig your heels in on a conversation that was over (at least on my side of it anyways) just to try and show that you are 100% correct without compromise (again). 

If anything I should thank you. :thumbsup: 

And to be honest, I don't dislike you at all. You remind me of myself at a younger age. (that really is a complement, no sarcasim this time)

And I like Edward Norton. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

UFCfan610 said:


> lol...i never claimed to have good sportsmanship. i'm probably the worst loser on here. i probably would have sucker punched serra after the fight and capt it all all off with a rear-naked choke...lol. so being a guy with bad sportsmanship, i know it when i see it.


Great rebuttal. Repped!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Now why should I give you an appology for proving my personal attack correct? I stated what I had to say and then left it alone. You commented back to me and I did not respond.


 I know. You attacked me, and when I defended myself and asked for one, single example that proved that your lies about me were true, you refused to answer.

The reason you should apologize is because you didn't accuse me of responding to you after you didn't want to talk anymore. You accused me of refusing to compromise when I'm shown to be at least partially in the wrong. You've yet to prove that to be true, and the compromise in your stance, which made it remarkably similar to my own, suggests that you owe me an apology. Again, though, I won't ask for one.



> Then I'm talking to Green Scape and you continue to dig your heels in on a conversation that was over (at least on my side of it anyways) just to try and show that you are 100% correct without compromise (again).


 Yes, I was aware of what I did before you pointed it out. I had the decency to show a concrete example that proved both my claim about myself and my claim about you. Rather than address the argument, you've continued to focus on the flaws (that you've yet to show evidence of) in the arguer.




> And to be honest, I don't dislike you at all. You remind me of myself at a younger age. (that really is a complement, no sarcasim this time)


 I consider that an insult. No sarcasm.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I consider that an insult. No sarcasm.


And why would you feel that way? You know nothing about me. You know nothing of my life and how I live it. 

To me that shows that you have a lack of understanding the difference between a debate and an arguement. 

A forum on the internet is no place to have rivals or enemies. 

If you truely feel that a comment like the one I gave you is an insult, I appologize.

I guess we can call this conversation done.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> And why would you feel that way? You know nothing about me. You know nothing of my life and how I live it.
> 
> To me that shows that you have a lack of understanding the difference between a debate and an arguement.
> 
> ...


 I'm insulted because you said that you used to be like me, then you grew up. I don't see how that could be taken as anything other than an insult. 

There is absolutely nothing personal about anything I've said to you or anyone else on this thread. I haven't called anyone an idiot. You have. I've supported every statement I've made with observable facts. You've consistently ignored observable facts in order to support your statements.

If you want this to end, don't reply. I have nothing else to say. If you do reply, though, you can rest assured that I will find more to say.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

damn...


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

Who cares what GSP says and doesnt say..Matt Serra needs to stop worrying what everyone else says and concentrating on winning his next fights. Actions will always speak louder than words, and time will tell if he really "got lucky" or if he really "is the shit".


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

My isn't this turning into a bloody soap opera


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

IDL said:


> My isn't this turning into a bloody soap opera


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


>


Reminds me of a soap opera.

"Oh my god do you know what Brent said to Michelle last episode??? :laugh:

BTW the comment isn't directed at you, it's directed at this thread


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

IDL said:


> Reminds me of a soap opera.
> 
> "Oh my god do you know what Brent said to Michelle last episode??? :laugh:


:laugh: 

My confusion was at how quickly the conversation went sideways. 

I guess sometimes it's better to agree to disagree.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

serra got lucky no doubt about. gsp has had injury problems and i wouldn't doubt if he was somewhat injured, he didn't look to be moving like he normally does. although he did get knocked the **** out no doubt. healthy he would beat serra 19 out of 20 times, even unhealthy. so serra can feel good right now but he's gonna have the until his next fight and never have it again, if it wasn't for the show he would have never got a title shot and honestly he's probably not in the top 20 welterwieghts in the world. serra's a great story but gsp is going to leave a much greater legacy on the sport if he can manage to stay healthy.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

IDL said:


> My isn't this turning into a bloody soap opera


 Unfortunately, yeah.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

hollando said:


> finally some common sense
> 
> people listen to the actual interview lol


how the **** do i get neg repped for this

****ing bullshit


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The worst thing GSP said in that whole thing was "I would have turned down the fight if it was Matt Hughes". That's really insulting to a guy like Serra, the other things are just additional things to make it look worse.

Sure, what GSP said really wasn't sportsman-like, but I don't think everyone should say he's a phony now. This is one instance. I guess if I'm a really nice guy to you all 90% of the time and act like an asshole to one of you once unjustifiably, I'm a permanent asshole and there's still nothing redeemable about my personality? Get over yourselves folks, athletes are people too.

GSP is still angry he lost and he made excuses, oh well! Does it change the fact he's a great fighter? No. The media makes things worse, especially by running over to Matt Serra immediately after to find out what he thought. Maybe Serra said something about GSP following the fight, that GSP caught wind of, causing the response? We don't know the full story and 

"Quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."


----------



## KingShawn (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Whatever. GSP is still my favorite fighter and i don't really care what he said. I don't like though how Matt Serra is basking in the glory of his newly crowned WW title. He seems so full of himself. I've never see anyone do that except him



i think this is what you do when you become champion especially for the first time...could be wrong


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

koscheck gonna wup gsp's butt so it don't matter


----------



## asdf1234 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, it doesn't matter if he trained or if he was injured, because it was a lucky punch, right? Right guys??? :laugh:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I wasn't really THAT impressed by the punches Serra landed. They were wild, he threw WAY more than he actually landed. The punch that really ****ed GSP over was the one left hook that put him down, which was beautiful no doubt.

Aside from that, Matt Serra had GSP backing up and whenever GSP tried to get up Serra simply pushed him back to the ground and threw more wild combinations.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

hollando said:


> how the **** do i get neg repped for this
> 
> ****ing bullshit


I got Neg Repped with no reason attached... -"It doesn't matter that GSP is retracting and apoligizing NOW, for things that shouldn't have existed in the first place (cuz he should've trained maybe? Maybe you didn't get that part on the following post where I explained myself?)" anyways something like that a few pages back.

I'm reading the posts even from people that disagree with me and I still don't have the urge to neg rep because atleast they're attempting to explain their side and still oppose mine. I explained what I meant for everything I typed and gave examples. And I'm even more pissed because I just lost my second f*cking green dot which I only got to enjoy for 20 minutes.  

 Assuming it wasn't an entirely new poster b/c I lost 2 pts. :thumbsup:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I got neg-repped in this thread too, for no reason. Its Chnkyluv360. We gotta put that guy in red, so his red reps dont count. Neg-rep him as much as you can.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> I got Neg Repped with no reason attached... -"It doesn't matter that GSP is retracting and apoligizing NOW, for things that shouldn't have existed in the first place (cuz he should've trained maybe? Maybe you didn't get that part on the following post where I explained myself?)" anyways something like that a few pages back.
> 
> I'm reading the posts even from people that disagree with me and I still don't have the urge to neg rep because atleast they're attempting to explain their side and still oppose mine. I explained what I meant for everything I typed and gave examples. And I'm even more pissed because I just lost my second f*cking green dot which I only got to enjoy for 20 minutes.
> 
> Assuming it wasn't an entirely new poster b/c I lost 2 pts. :thumbsup:


Repped.

There's your second green back!

You deserve it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Repped.
> 
> There's your second green back!
> 
> You deserve it. :thumbsup:


Thanks bro! How can I not rep back? 

down with the CHUNK :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> Thanks bro! How can I not rep back?
> 
> down with the CHUNK :thumbsdown:


And thank you good sir!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

This may bring down the wrath of red upon me, but so far, I've only been positive repped for my comments on this thread.

I don't like that the rep system allows for anonymous repping, positive or negative. I also don't like that most of my neg reps (few as they may be ) don't come with a reason. How can I possibly come to an understanding with you if I don't know who you are, much less why you're neg repping me?


----------

